# City car driving 1.2 problem



## monipistoni (Aug 19, 2009)

_in order to make this game work, i can do everything!
but, before starting, i had to tell you the whole story.
first time I've found this game was on its website, (city car driving 1.2). i downloaded it and found that it isn't free, and in my way to buy it, i found a link to the Russian version of it, but with a crack. I downloaded it, and i faced the problem preventing me from playing (after installing and cracking it):
An error message:"nD3D9Texture: Could not create render target surface!".
when i click OK, another one appears: 
"Microsoft visual C++ runtime library
runtime error
Program: C:\...
this application has requested the runtime to terminate ... bla bla bla ..."
i have intel built in video card, but i tried it on an Nvidia 1Gb, and the same problem appeared.
i installed direct x9, and microsoft c++ as wanted!
what to do???
i really want to solve this problem!
to help me, you can:
- give me the solution to this problem (the error message)
- or give me the link to crack of the english version (with rar password)
- or whatever you want, but heeeeeeeelp!
thanks in advance
(excuse my english)_


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

We don't offer any support for illegal downloads, pirate software or cracks. 

Buy from the official site: City Car Driving 1.2 Purchase

Thread closed.


----------

